# Am I the only one? So disappointed



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I have not been able to knit for the past couple of months due to house remodeling and I was going through withdrawal. So I decided that I wanted to make a knitting bag for an upcoming conference I am going to attend. I generally work out my own patterns but I wanted to get started immediately so I thought I would either buy one or find one for free. The first one I found was really exactly what I was looking for in the picture so I decided to pay for it. It had a decorative inset, metered corner stripes, and exterior pockets.
Sure wish there was someone that would review patterns on line and provide some insight as to their quality. This pattern was really bad. Basically, it just said cast on a many stitches as you want,knit as many rows as you want, put it together with a few stitches and make a liner. REALLY????? How sad. I was really annoyed. When I contacted the author, the response was basically that was really all the information you need to complete the project.
Fortunately, I found a free pattern on Raverly that gives me what I want. The directions are clear and precise which leaves me with the option of modifying it to my design. The author was very professional, precise, and obviously well versed in her craft. 
Wish I could say lesson learned, but no such luck. I would just like to encourage anyone who has the opportunity to review a pattern to do so. It is really a benefit, both pro and con.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Good reminder & it will help others make informed choices.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

How's about you share the link to both patterns? That way we can avoid paying for a bad pattern with the one, and I'm interested in the bag pattern you do like!

I always end up changing a knitting pattern so much that I've yet to actually spend money to get one.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

Having purchased some "stinkers" similar to what you describe, I also wish that there was a location where one could post critique of the author's capabilities. Unfortunately, I now either work out my own pattern, or find one for free that I can modify. . .


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I have had the same experience, and now, I rarely purchase patterns any more. There are so many free ones out there that are so wonderful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AMadknitter said:


> I have not been able to knit for the past couple of months due to house remodeling and I was going through withdrawal. So I decided that I wanted to make a knitting bag for an upcoming conference I am going to attend. I generally work out my own patterns but I wanted to get started immediately so I thought I would either buy one or find one for free. The first one I found was really exactly what I was looking for in the picture so I decided to pay for it. It had a decorative inset, metered corner stripes, and exterior pockets.
> Sure wish there was someone that would review patterns on line and provide some insight as to their quality. This pattern was really bad. Basically, it just said cast on a many stitches as you want,knit as many rows as you want, put it together with a few stitches and make a liner. REALLY????? How sad. I was really annoyed. When I contacted the author, the response was basically that was really all the information you need to complete the project.
> Fortunately, I found a free pattern on Raverly that gives me what I want. The directions are clear and precise which leaves me with the option of modifying it to my design. The author was very professional, precise, and obviously well versed in her craft.
> Wish I could say lesson learned, but no such luck. I would just like to encourage *anyone who has the opportunity to review a pattern to do so. It is really a benefit, both pro and con.*


Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment. 
If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I also think you should name the pattern here, to pay for a pattern it should be complete....many read the forum and it may stop other's being burnt


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment.
> If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


I am so sorry that you had this bad experience. When choosing the pattern did you look at the comments of others on ravelry who had done this project. Maybe you are new to ravelry and did not know that this is possible. One would hope that there are some honest comments there. I agree with Jessica Jean that we would all appreciate the link to both the bad and the good pattern so that we don't have the same experience. And if you are able it would be good for you to open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern , write the review and label it as she advises above. And as she said this will prevent others also having this bad experience.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

That's one of the main reasons Ravelry.com is my go-to when searching for patterns. There are almost always people who have already made the pattern, and have either posted pictures and/or comments.

It's like buying anything these days, I search for the item online, read the reviews, compare prices & shipping - and buy it if the item meets my criteria.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I use YouTube for making project bags (sewn). Alandacraft in Australia is my favorite.
http://m.youtube.com/user/alandacraft


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jalsh said:


> I use YouTube for making project bags (sewn). Alandacraft in Australia is my favorite.
> http://m.youtube.com/user/alandacraft


 :sm24: :sm24: 
Thanks for the link. That's helpful! I need to do some sewing and this video might get me moving in that direction.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

On Paradise members often ask if someone has made pattern xyz. We often tell them to check Ravelry for comments from people that have actually made the pattern. Ravelry is a great source for reviewing patterns and finding out beforehand whether others think the pattern is worth spending their time and money on. Those that make what they think is good or bad pattern should take the time to honestly give their opinions.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I second the Ravelry reviews. Check them whenever possible for errors in patterns and for those "stinkers" too.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

How sad to be duped this way..we would never purchase anything else sight unseen at least without reading the full description and disclosure and reviews ..but I guess it's Buyer Beware in cases like this one..I hope you're experience will give you foresight in the future...I would go for the free before using this route unless it was a reputable source.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry this happened to you. I also use Ravelry as my go to for patterns.


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

This just happened to me yesterday. I wanted to make a quick crocheted cardi for my daughter to take to Cancun on her vacation. Looked and looked for a free one I liked, chose one that had been translated to English from French. Read notes and comments, knew others had trouble but there were over 100 made so thought I could wing it like they did. No such luck, I spent hours on it and couldn't figure it out like others had, even reading very specific notes on row I was having trouble with. That pattern is free and named Ariane on Ravelry. So there went a good 2.5 hours of my allotted crochet time. Decided to bite the bullet and buy the one I had been eyeing called "Crochet Topper" by Crafty Lady Trio, Inc. There were only 4 toppers pictured, which should have been a clue, and no one mentioned any problems, actually made it sound easy. Huh! Get to row 3, an eyelet row(I think) and they missed saying skip a stitch. Then row 4 was so far off count I knew there must be a grave error in starting chain number. I was pissed! Of coarse now it's 11pm or I would have called number given. But I did comment on Ravelry about it and sent an email to author. Hoping to get a response early this morning or I will be calling. Now it leaves me to believe her friend in shop made samples and they were the only ones posting on Ravelry. One thing I learned is try and find out when it was put on Ravelry. Only comments were from 4 years ago. Hoping to hear from them before I rant on Ravelry about it, but I will do just that if not satisfied. Good advice Jessica Jean and after ranting I do feel better. Now if only I could have back those 5.5 hours


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the very reason I will not pay for a pattern. Sad till say but there are so-called self-named "designers" who have no idea how to write a pattern. Just because they can understand it they think everyone can.


----------



## 1knitknit (Aug 31, 2014)

I agree and my other pet peeve are the non informative posts others leave about their experience. A lot of them are not helpful. For example, I read one that said " I finally figured out what the designer meant " but never posted her solution!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

flhusker said:


> This is the very reason I will not pay for a pattern. Sad till say but there are so-called self-named "designers" who have no idea how to write a pattern. Just because they can understand it they think everyone can.


I also resent that the "designers" want to charge a fee for writing down their work. I can see it takes a bit of time, but I just have to wonder how many of them have used free patterns in their past. I also see patterns that are so similar that I feel they have been copied with a minor modification.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

And still no signs of the link to the bought pattern?


----------



## C.Lynn (Feb 27, 2017)

One reason I like the comments and. Difficulty rating on Ravelry. Makes it easier to decide if I want to pay for the pattern. Goes for yarn too.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

It boils down to some people just do not want to learn to write patterns.????


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Ladyj960 said:


> It boils down to some people just do not want to learn to write patterns.????


I don't agree with that. I know several folks personally that are awesome in knitting/crochet/weaving, but cannot write patterns, or write them in a way that others can understand.
Sometimes they assume prior knowledge where there isn't any.
It is frustrating however, if you purchase such a pattern.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I don't agree with that. I know several folks personally that are awesome in knitting/crochet/weaving, but cannot write patterns, or write them in a way that others can understand.
> Sometimes they assume prior knowledge where there isn't any.
> It is frustrating however, if you purchase such a pattern.


Your points are valid but if you are not able to write them why would you attempt to sell an inadequate product?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very disappointing when this happens.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Your points are valid but if you are not able to write them why would you attempt to sell an inadequate product?


They may not realize that no one can understand their directions unless they receive some feed back.
That might be useless with some designers,

:sm19:


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment.
> If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


Very well said and so true!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If you can't post a link, at least give us the name of pattern and designer, so we can avoid a problem.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have found that to be true on several occasions!!!



AMadknitter said:


> I have not been able to knit for the past couple of months due to house remodeling and I was going through withdrawal. So I decided that I wanted to make a knitting bag for an upcoming conference I am going to attend. I generally work out my own patterns but I wanted to get started immediately so I thought I would either buy one or find one for free. The first one I found was really exactly what I was looking for in the picture so I decided to pay for it. It had a decorative inset, metered corner stripes, and exterior pockets.
> Sure wish there was someone that would review patterns on line and provide some insight as to their quality. This pattern was really bad. Basically, it just said cast on a many stitches as you want,knit as many rows as you want, put it together with a few stitches and make a liner. REALLY????? How sad. I was really annoyed. When I contacted the author, the response was basically that was really all the information you need to complete the project.
> Fortunately, I found a free pattern on Raverly that gives me what I want. The directions are clear and precise which leaves me with the option of modifying it to my design. The author was very professional, precise, and obviously well versed in her craft.
> Wish I could say lesson learned, but no such luck. I would just like to encourage anyone who has the opportunity to review a pattern to do so. It is really a benefit, both pro and con.


----------



## Sue Ann (Nov 23, 2016)

I love free Ravelry patterns I've used. I've never had problems with them. The only patterns I purchase are from Annie. Free patterns on other sites are not reliable in my experience. I've also bought patterns online that were not correct. I'm sorry you lost time. It's very frustrating! One more thing- I've stopped purchasing patterns from yarn shops when traveling. If I can't go back, it's best to just buy yarn. I've knitted and crocheted for over 30 years. I'm especially picky with knitting. I've crocheted longer and can usually figure that out. Knitting patterns have to be correct for me.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you post a review of that pattern?


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened to you! I now make a habit at looking in "project" tab (read the note section of each person!). I do this for any pattern on Ravelry and especially if I'm paying for it.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I always check Ravelry for reviews, but as Jessica-Jean responded to me several months ago, if there are not a lot of ratings, it may not mean that few people made the item, rather many tried and didn't complete because of difficulties with the pattern and/or review with negative comments.

To make reviews on Ravelry work for all of us, please review EVERY pattern that you attempt not just those that you successfully complete and like.


----------



## Kitziknitz (Nov 16, 2012)

I know what you mean! I am knitting a pullover, which is going well only because I had to do all the figuring! No info about how many sts you should have after making many increases in this top down pattern. It says, "Repeat the last three rounds until piece measures xxx." However I believe this was a freebie, so it was kind of fun doing the math in any case! One good thing about freebies is if you read the pattern when you download it you have some idea what's involved and can reject it. Then again you might encounter problems only when you get into the project. Yikes!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, I rely on pattern reviews as well -- and the more there are the better for me to make a decision.


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

Ravelry.com is a great place to get info about a pattern before you purchase. I review comments from those who have worked the pattern and it helps me decide if I really want to buy it. I have found comments pointing out mistakes in the pattern or comments indicating that the pattern is difficult to understand. Sometimes there isn't a problem with the pattern but a comment will catch my attention and help me determine the pattern isn't for me.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

flhusker said:


> This is the very reason I will not pay for a pattern. Sad till say but there are so-called self-named "designers" who have no idea how to write a pattern. Just because they can understand it they think everyone can.


I agree!!!!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Most of the patterns I buy (admittedly they are few) have been great and when I've had a problem the designers have been quick to help out. I have learned to carefully read the comments before parting with my hard earned money though after purchasing a hat pattern that didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I almost always look at the comments and projects for a pattern on Ravelry before I buy. The projects give good information about problems and modifications to the pattern. The comments section is also very useful. And if I still have doubts, I contact the designer and ask questions too. Also be sure to take a good look at the photos of the pattern.


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Just an update to my rant on the crocheted topper. It was My mistake in reading the pattern. As is the case I sometimes overthink directions. Patty, the author of the pattern called me and I saw the errors of my ways! I apologize! It would be better if there were stitch counts at end of row. Just wanted to own this one, off to work on it. Happy Monday! :sm01:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Right on jj.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment.
> If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I've run into a few pattern errors but relatively few. They seem to occur in both free and purchased patterns and usually the designers or companies have been very helpful at explaining or correcting. It does take time, however.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with all who suggested using Ravelry. Of course that is only helpful if others have knit and commented about the project. Or, could it possibly have just been your problem with the pattern. Perhaps it was a "recipe" as many patterns are, allowing the knitter to choose the outcome. Personally, I prefer very detailed, explicit patterns, but many very good knitters do just fine with "suggestions". However, I don't agree with making online negative comments about designers and patterns, other than to state that in MY own experience, I found them difficult.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very strange that the original poster hasn't bothered to post the two patterns!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I had the same problem when I made Smurf hats for my great niece & nephew. The pattern left a lot to be desired and I ended up making a lot of my own adjustments to many of the rounds. Had I not done short rows and had I not made lots of other hats, I wouldn't have been able to complete them. I made my complaints in my personal projects but not on the comments for the hat. I was not happy that I paid $5 for this pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smurf-hat


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep! this is why I never buy patterns from individuals online. I mean, I don't buy the kind you got. Too risky. Unfortunately the only thing is to ask for a refund and leave negative reviews comments or feedback. There are so many free patterns available that you really don't have to put out any money for a pig in a poke. I am so sorry this happened, its not just the money it's the whole thing you invested in- you had a plan and got all ready and this happened. What a shame! I wonder if the pattern designer is a KP'er?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment.
> If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


I agree. With all these knitters out here who might make the same mistake, please give us a link to the pattern and to help all please make a note of this issue on Ravelry Project pages, assuming you bought it there. If you bought it directly from a knitting site make a comment on the blog, or if a yarn company complain directly to their customer service.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> ... *review EVERY pattern that you attempt not just those that you successfully complete and like.*


The more people do that, the better resource Ravelry becomes for all. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

The designer sounds like she was schooled by the same people who train the Frontier Airline staff. Here's a tip: NEVER FLY FRONTIER! They lost my luggage, were very unhelpful, and finally delivered it to me hours before I was to board a plane to come back home. For this terrible disservice, I had paid $35 to check the suitcase! Word to the wise, several Frontier staff told me that Frontier does NOT scan their checked luggage and so when it's lost, they have no way to search for it. You just have to wait for it to show up!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sue Ann said:


> I love free Ravelry patterns I've used. I've never had problems with them. The only patterns I purchase are from Annie. Free patterns on other sites are not reliable in my experience. I've also bought patterns online that were not correct. I'm sorry you lost time. It's very frustrating! One more thing- I've stopped purchasing patterns from yarn shops when traveling. If I can't go back, it's best to just buy yarn. I've knitted and crocheted for over 30 years. I'm especially picky with knitting. I've crocheted longer and can usually figure that out. Knitting patterns have to be correct for me.


Welcome to KP! Let's hear from you more often, now that you've joined in!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Your points are valid but if you are not able to write them why would you attempt to sell an inadequate product?


Greed?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

1knitknit said:


> I agree and my other pet peeve are the non informative posts others leave about their experience. A lot of them are not helpful. For example, I read one that said " I finally figured out what the designer meant " but never posted her solution!


Did you try sending a message to that less-than-helpful person, _asking_ for her tips?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flhusker said:


> This is the very reason I will not pay for a pattern. Sad till say but there are so-called self-named "designers" who have no idea how to write a pattern. Just because they can understand it they think everyone can.


Which is why really reputable designers get others to test-knit the pattern _before_ it's released upon the public - paid _or_ free.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

You purchased a "recipe" which means you have a basic concept and can go from there. A pattern is precise in its instructions.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitziknitz said:


> I know what you mean! I am knitting a pullover, which is going well only because I had to do all the figuring! No info about how many sts you should have after making many increases in this top down pattern. It says, "Repeat the last three rounds until piece measures xxx." However I believe this was a freebie, so it was kind of fun doing the math in any case! One good thing about freebies is if you read the pattern when you download it you have some idea what's involved and can reject it. Then again you might encounter problems only when you get into the project. Yikes!


Actually, working to measurements is a far better idea than working to a particular number of stitches. To measures patterns means you can use whatever yarn and needles suit you; it's freeing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I agree. With all these knitters out here who might make the same mistake, please give us a link to the pattern and to help all please make a note of this issue on Ravelry Project pages, assuming you bought it there. If you bought it directly from a knitting site make a comment on the blog, or if a yarn company complain directly to their customer service.


Even if it wasn't bought through Ravelry, it's possible to add the information to Ravelry; it's just a tad more complicated, since you have to create a pattern page as well as your own project page. Often though, someone before you has already created a pattern page to which you can link your project page.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've yet to actually purchase a pattern for money though I have loads of paid patterns that I got for free. Usually I end up using a free one anyhow because the free one is the one I like. What I can't understand is why anyone would pay for a basic hat, mittens, gloves, or socks pattern when there are so many excellent free ones. If there are details such as cables or fancy stitches, colorwork, other details, OK. But a plain sock with an afterthought heel? Plain mittens in stockinette? To me that spells gullible and gullible keeps shady pattern sellers selling patterns, I guess.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

AMadknitter said:


> I have not been able to knit for the past couple of months due to house remodeling and I was going through withdrawal. So I decided that I wanted to make a knitting bag for an upcoming conference I am going to attend. I generally work out my own patterns but I wanted to get started immediately so I thought I would either buy one or find one for free. The first one I found was really exactly what I was looking for in the picture so I decided to pay for it. It had a decorative inset, metered corner stripes, and exterior pockets.
> Sure wish there was someone that would review patterns on line and provide some insight as to their quality. This pattern was really bad. Basically, it just said cast on a many stitches as you want,knit as many rows as you want, put it together with a few stitches and make a liner. REALLY????? How sad. I was really annoyed. When I contacted the author, the response was basically that was really all the information you need to complete the project.
> Fortunately, I found a free pattern on Raverly that gives me what I want. The directions are clear and precise which leaves me with the option of modifying it to my design. The author was very professional, precise, and obviously well versed in her craft.
> Wish I could say lesson learned, but no such luck. I would just like to encourage anyone who has the opportunity to review a pattern to do so. It is really a benefit, both pro and con.


I think ravelry should be notified and perhaps they would delete these patterns from their site. I don't think I would ever buy a pattern. I have read of too many bad experiences.
Sorry you had one.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

I totally understand the "Bad Pattern" problem. I have learned over the years to either not bother with other peoples patterns, or "adjust" them to improve them, and write a better pattern. Yes it does take time to work it all out, but in the end it is so worth it. 
All I can say is, check with other knitters/crocheters to see if they have a similar pattern that they have worked with, or if they have any ideas. 
Good luck with adjusting the pattern to your needs.


----------



## mamaseeta1948 (Feb 14, 2017)

Great topic!
I check reviews on mostly every first- time item purchase and never thought to check reviews for patterns. I will definitely do that in the future. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

One of the reasons I think it is so important for designers to offer free patterns, at least sometimes. I have found favourite designers that I would have no trouble paying for patterns from, thanks to their offer of a "sample" free pattern. There have been others that don't offer free, and have rather high prices. I remain skeptical about purchasing from them. High price doesn't always mean high quality! 

And has anyone pm'd the OP, in case he/she turned off their "watch" button, and doesn't know we want to hear what the bad experience was, so we don't make the same mistake?


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

I have had similar experiences, I always try to find a free pattern and if it turns out wrong I don't mind so much, but if I have paid for it then I get annoyed. Some patterns are just not offered free, and most times I think it is how the pattern is worded that is wrong and I usually work it out. I have never written a pattern, though have recently made a crocheted teacosy for a single teacup with pot underneath that my husband bought me back from abroad. I could not find a pattern anywhere so made my own. Of course I did not write it down as I went & cannot remember now lol.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> I use YouTube for making project bags (sewn). Alandacraft in Australia is my favorite.
> http://m.youtube.com/user/alandacraft


Thanks ever so for this link. Love her tutorials!!


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Its exactly what happened to you that keeps me from buying patterns on line. I will spend a few hours going searching for a free pattern before I even consider a paid pattern... I have so many books but its easier to search online.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

leslie41447 said:


> Very strange that the original poster hasn't bothered to post the two patterns!


Agree, also there have been many helpful comments from so many people.


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Like the rest of the retail industry, let the buyer beware. It's sad we can't trust others as we did in years gone by.


----------



## jaygirl1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ravelry is always my go-to for patterns. The people posting them are truly wonderful, experienced and kind. So, yes, I always look there first.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I purchased an incompletely written pattern. Didn't tell you to bind off & I don't remember what else. I paid too much money for that. Now, if it had only been $1 or 2, it wouldn't have made that much difference. It was a newly posted pattern on Ravelry, like maybe a day or 2. The author of the pattern has yet to respond to my emails or my post. That was back in December. Makes me so mad.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> I purchased an incompletely written pattern. Didn't tell you to bind off & I don't remember what else. I paid too much money for that. Now, if it had only been $1 or 2, it wouldn't have made that much difference. It was a newly posted pattern on Ravelry, like maybe a day or 2. The author of the pattern has yet to respond to my emails or my post. That was back in December. Makes me so mad.


Did you share that information in the comment section of the pattern? It might prevent one of your fellow Paradise dwellers from wasting their money. Put the exact facts and let the prospective buyer make an informed decision.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

kpa1b2 said:


> I purchased an incompletely written pattern. Didn't tell you to bind off & I don't remember what else. I paid too much money for that. Now, if it had only been $1 or 2, it wouldn't have made that much difference. It was a newly posted pattern on Ravelry, like maybe a day or 2. The author of the pattern has yet to respond to my emails or my post. That was back in December. Makes me so mad.


Which pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spydr716 said:


> Like the rest of the retail industry, let the buyer beware. It's sad we can't trust others as we did in years gone by.


If you imagine that this didn't happen in "years gone by", I've got a beautiful bridge in Brooklyn to sell to you!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

So AMadKnitter have you found out if you are the only one disappointed with this pattern? If you are unable to give us a link, do let us know what you found out from Ravelry how the other knitters got along with this pattern, There are lots of us interested.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... So, you have bought a pattern you consider useless, and you have given your review of it, but in failing to name it or give a link to it, you are ensuring that others will fall into the same pit of disappointment.
> If I felt that way about a pattern, especially a purchased one, I would open a project page on Ravelry, link it to the pattern, write my review, and label it (upper-right corner, after "Status") an "Ugh!" That way, anyone else who takes the time to look at comments of other projects linked to that pattern will have your helpful information. Kvetching about it here is helping no one, except - perhaps - yourself to vent.


Agreed! Ravelry is a great resource.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry that happened but if you don't know check with Kpers an they will direct you to it. Hopefully won't happen again..


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Which pattern?


For me it was Knit Dragon Scale Gloves by Stephanie Smith. Too expensive for what it was. Should have known when there were no projects. Now there's mine. It's a cute, easy pattern, just not worth what I paid. Oh well. It's the only paid pattern that I've bought that I've been disappointed in.


----------



## jarymo (Nov 10, 2013)

I really do like the Ravelry site also, but I have an awful time getting to it. Every time I click on Ravelry, I wait and wait and finally just give up. I don't have this trouble with any other site. I would like to know if anyone else has the trouble with Ravelry. I have waited as long as 30 minutes and finally give up. Any ideas as to why. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't have any trouble - sorry can't help with ideas as to why you are.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kpa1b2 said:


> For me it was Knit Dragon Scale Gloves by Stephanie Smith. Too expensive for what it was. Should have known when there were no projects. Now there's mine. It's a cute, easy pattern, just not worth what I paid. Oh well. It's the only paid pattern that I've bought that I've been disappointed in.


Lovely mitts! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kpa1b2/knit-dragon-scale-gloves


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks! They were very simple & quick to make. My niece loves them.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

The Dragon scale gloves, I came up with my own pattern, works well, customers are happy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cat D. said:


> The Dragon scale gloves, I came up with my own pattern, works well, *customers are happy.*


And that's the best! :sm24:


----------

